# Asus RT-N14U download master for pc



## Amey408 (Aug 27, 2013)

I have Asus RT-N14U Router which i purchase for only one purpose that is downloading Torrent and files without keep on pc over the night. But i have one Question here How should I start and stop downloads from PC (without login asus page) means i need a software which directly show me downloaded files so i can pause and start the files.

Right now i use asus DM Client for android Phone to do the same think but i also need a software for pc also.


----------



## TheMost (Sep 8, 2013)

I think there should be a ASUS Download master utility ..
Even N13U has it !


----------

